# deep lake, farnsworth lake



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

Rod and i hit farnsworth lake (above gooseberry) and deep lake (just below mt baldy) last week, had a blast. tossin the money clip in gold with red dots. at farnsy we got about 20 or so little bows. would not hit a fly which was odd. at deep lake we got about 50 to 60 or so... just little 10 to 12 inch bows but good fighters and lots of fun. about an hour to an hour and a half at each pond. hit the little beaver dam below deep lake and got into some brookies... about half a dozen or so.

must say, just found this site today and am glad to see a bunch of old 'friends' and familiar names from the old dwr site. good to be home. how long has this site been up and running?
rj


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you found us!

This site was running within days of the DWR shut-down.

Thanks for the report.

A couple of lakes you don't hear about very often.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good trip. Funny how they wouldn't hit a fly. They had the menu set for the day on the money clips.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome! Didn't run into Annie Bangs down in Gooseberry did ya :shock: Sounds like good times.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

Hoooweeee! all the old fellers are here including grandp d! good to be home.
speaking of home, i havent heard anyone mention the ledgend of annie bangs in years - you must be a rooster valley original. so spill the beans - where did you hear of annie bangs and a synopsis of your version of the ledgend.
rj


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> Hoooweeee! all the old fellers are here including grandp d! good to be home.
> speaking of home, i havent heard anyone mention the ledgend of annie bangs in years - you must be a rooster valley original. so spill the beans - where did you hear of annie bangs and a synopsis of your version of the ledgend.
> rj


 remember only few of the details but I first heard the story staying up in those green shacks in...um, 3rd grade or so I think with the class overnight field trip. Don't know if they still do those or not, but it sure was a fun time. Lol, if I can find it I wrote an extremely short story about it once for an English class at UVSC. I'll try to see if I can find it and post a link when I get home tomorrow. O-|-O


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard that name mentioned several times recently and I'd like to hear what it's all about.

By her name, she sounds like a lot of fun. :lol:


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone who grew up in Sevier County knows all about Annie Bangs!!!

3rd grade trips to Gooseberry were the BEST!!!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> Anyone who grew up in Sevier County knows all about Annie Bangs!!!
> 
> 3rd grade trips to Gooseberry were the BEST!!!!!


For sure. I just searched the computer at home and no files containing Annie Bangs :evil: Must've left it in the last computer somewhere, or some deep digging through saved disks to find it. If I ever do find the story I wrote on her I'll post it in the Everything Else forum. Cool to hear the others have similar memories of boondoggle and hornets nests up Gooseberry.  er at least that's what I remember most about it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

annie Bangs - the story: she was raised by wolves and roamed the area east of salina, richfield,monroe killing and eating. would stalk and mutilate lone hikers and other unsuspecting folk in the back woods, primarily attacking at night when campers were in there sleeping bags and tents bringing her murderous wolf companions in for the feed. at times she would pretend she was a lone and injured woman in the wild so as to arouse the compassion of folks, and then the wolves would kill and feed.

at least thats the rendition that my mom and her sisters would tell as we camped around...

never found out how exactly she came to be raised by wolves or other details - just that if i wandered out too far and alone, ANNIE BANGS is gonna get yaaaaaaaaaaaa! buhwaaaahaaahaa!

aye lads, and there ya have it.
rj


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)




----------

